# Internal Speaker makes what sound like an alarm sound[RESOLVED]



## Hitman84 (Oct 7, 2006)

I've NEVER heard this out of my computer before. While World of Warcraft is running the box itself suddenly makes what sounds like an "alarm" from im guessing the internal speaker. The moment I close the game or minimize it the sound stops.

Can anyone help with this?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Internal Speaker makes what sound like an alarm sound*

This is a possible cpu overheat, sometimes it sounds like a European police siren, wee woo,wee woo.

Check and make sure the cpu heatsink is not cloged with dust, clean with a can of compressed air, do not turn the can on its side this can cause liquid to come out, hold the can uprite.

Post back with your temps


----------



## Hitman84 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Internal Speaker makes what sound like an alarm sound*

thats exactly what it sounds like but stops the moment I close or minimize WoW. how do I get cpu temps?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Internal Speaker makes what sound like an alarm sound*

http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php

You could use a program such as speed fan, check for dust first this is a primary cause


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Internal Speaker makes what sound like an alarm sound*

I have to go for tonite I am sure team members will be along to help but other thigs to check

make sure the cpu fan is running
make sure the cpu heatsink is tight
thermal paste is not dried out(wait for help if you don't understand)

Please list your full system specs or name and model number of computer


----------



## Hitman84 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Internal Speaker makes what sound like an alarm sound*



Doby said:


> I have to go for tonite I am sure team members will be along to help but other thigs to check
> 
> make sure the cpu fan is running
> make sure the cpu heatsink is tight
> ...


Fan is running but the large air filter under it is admittedly dusty. I have no compressed air at the moment.

I've never dealt with the processor so very hesitant to touch anything related to it. Not sure how I would go about checking if the heatskink is tight or how to check on the thermal paste. Know what it is but...never applied it or know how to check on it.

System is a 3.2 ghz P4HT system.
geforce 7600gt video card.
Onboard sound.
Abit AA8XE Mobo

Also, assumeing speedfan has set itself up properly it's showing CPU Temp at 51-52 Celcius with a little fire symbol at basically 0 system use.


----------



## Hitman84 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Internal Speaker makes what sound like an alarm sound*

When running a game like oblivion, which is fairly system intensive it jumps up to over 63c less then a minute into the game.
I COULD be wrong but I think even though the fan is running on system boot it's not throttling up at higher temps. I distinctly remember the system getting louder when I ran WoW and it doesn't seem to be doing that anymore. To counter that speefan does show a 200+ rpm difference however.


----------



## Hitman84 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Internal Speaker makes what sound like an alarm sound*

Cleaned out the inside of the case, picked up the ac47 Pro and with some AS5 I'm idleing about 10 degrees cooler. thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Internal Speaker makes what sound like an alarm sound*

Your welcome, good job and glad your all fixed up


----------

